# Sureflap problem



## Milly Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi there,

Has anyone with a Sureflap catflap had problems with other cats getting in? We left our flap on 'in0only' mode last night and this morning I heard a commotion going on downstairs and found my neighbour's cat in our kitchen. The problem was compounded by the fact the flap was on 'in-only' mode as it meant he couldn't get out again so was a bit freaked out by seeing me . Our cat Milly was already inside so this cat didn't follow her through the flap, yet I'm sure I heard the click of the lock on the flap go as if it had scanned Milly's microchip. I've checked the batteries and everything is apparently functioning as normal. Has anyone noticed that their cat can activate the flap when they are on the wrong side of the door (i.e. inside when the scanner is on the outside of the flap)? I've emailed Sureflap for advice as Milly was a bit stressed out by having this strange cat in her house and stealing her breakfast but have had no reply. The manual does say that in certain situations other cats may be able to get through the flap but they don't elaborate further.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Milly Cat! I have 2 sureflaps and there are loads of cats living nearby. I haven't had this particular problem although I have heard that other cats can follow yours in if they are quick enough. As this clearly wasn't the case, I'd suggest that you check the batteries AND that the machine wasn't in 'learn' mode - in which case you'd need to reset the whole thing to stop the same puss from re-entering. Let us know what Sureflap say x


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I decided to e-mail sureflap about one of mine that is too stiff for the cat to use. We'll see how they respond


----------



## MisterKittyMonster (Dec 16, 2010)

Bah, can't have cat flaps, who do you people think you are???

You must always give your cat the royal treatment by opening the whole door for them, or at least that's what our little madam thinks!!!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah - mine too, although I think she has a point about one of her palace gates :lol:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow! I am seriously impressed with the response from Sureflap. I sent them an e-mail regarding a long standing problem with my oldest flap but didn't expect much help given that I can't even find the receipt. This is their reply:

"Im very sorry to hear about the problems you are experiencing with your SureFlap. I have not to date heard about the issue with a sticky door, however wed be more than happy to assist you to fix your problem, and we would never request that you leave a large hole in your door to send the flap back to us first!
If you can get me the serial number of your older one (located on the underside of the battery compartment lid) Id be happy to send you out a new cat flap (its the very latest version, not yet available in shops!) free of charge. This new version also has a quieter locking device.
If you could also send me the microchip number of your cat, it could be that a delay in reading the microchip is causing the problem, rather than a sticky flap.
Im very sorry that you have had the problem for so long, and I hope we can get you and your cat up and running soon!"

I think that's fantastic customer service. Well done Sureflap :thumbup:


----------



## Milly Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

The reply I received from Sureflap asked whether the catch was stuck down, as apparently this is the only way an unprogrammed cat can get in. This wasn't the case so I'm awaiting there reply. I noticed today that when Milly sits very close to the flap the catch is activated so presumably this happened earlier in the week and the neighbour's cat took his chance. He was trying his luck again today so I ended up crouched next to the catflap shooting him through it with a water pistol. He left eventually.


----------

